# I'm sure some of these have been seen, but they are worth a look imo, wow!



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2015)

http://www.weather.com/travel/news/strange-wonders-photos

there are 50 photos, and I found them on weather.com where I was seeing how much more rain we are in for denise


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 17, 2015)

Very beautiful-thanks for posting it!


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 17, 2015)

Amazing pictures of nature, Denise


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

Amazing places!  I've seen 3 of them, but I want to see them ALL!  Just need a lottery win!


----------



## littleowl (Mar 17, 2015)

Amazing.Thanks.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> Amazing pictures of nature, Denise



they were cool weren't they Larry


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2015)

littleowl said:


> Amazing.Thanks.



Thanks Littleowl, good to see you Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Amazing places!  I've seen 3 of them, but I want to see them ALL!  Just need a lottery win!



I'd love to get a shot at photographing them  One never knows hope hope!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I'd love to get a shot at photographing them  One never knows hope hope!



Oh, yes, I lug my camera case and all the lenses to places like these.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

Here's one of them  - Fingal's Cave, Isle of Staffa, number 19.  On a very foggy day.


----------

